# Singles meet up 11 July 10.30 RFH



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

We've voted for 10.30 at Royal Festival Hall.  The terrace is perfect if the sun is shining and there's inside if it's not.

Anyone who wants to come can PM me their mobile maybe?
I will be at Waterloo at 10am if anyone wants to meet me there.

RLxx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely, but gosh an early start for a Saturday!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

well you could pootle over later if you want...no one will tell you off  xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

i'm playing rounders that day! well probably not playing if a get a positive result next week!!
have a lovely time.
xx


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

you could skip lightly round!  Next time then for sure!  Any other takers?
RLx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I will be there   if it is too early then maybe we could do later afternoon? Like 3pmish

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If we do early onthe otherside of rfh there is place called canteen & has outside that does great brunch one of the London girls groups on ff fav haunts& people bring babes! Just a thought l x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I will becoming don't mind where or when have got the whole day to myself and my credit card!!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

not sure yet whether I can make it, hope to pop along at least for a while...will let you know
Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I should be able to come at about 11ish.  It will be nice to meet up again.

Starbuck


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be there.  It's my test day, so hopefully celebrating...... 

Sunny xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hope to make this, though prob not from start as have to travel into London and a bit early!

Be great to see some 'old' friends and meet new ones  

m x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

So ladies am meeting Bing Bong at 10am at Waterloo and wandering over to RFH - forecast is showers so we will have to play it by ear to see if we are in or out!

Anyone else aiming for Waterloo at 10am?


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Could somone who is planning to be there for a while please PM me their mobile so I can find out where you are when I arrive ( not sure of time yet)  Having AF from hell now stopped drug so slightly dependent on that whether I come

Thank you!!

Misti xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

done  

Really looking forward to seeing everyone.

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to meeting you all and speaking to other singles in a similar situation.

I will be the one looking really lost and not sure what bunch of strangers to go and sit with!!!

See you Saturday!!

Loubi


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Just looked back and seen JJ's post about Canteen on the side of RFH nearest Waterloo.  I'd say if it was sunny outside we'd be best on the terrace as it's got a nice view but I don't think forecast is great for Saturday so inside Canteen with a lovely brunch might be nice!  

So, shall we say Canteen??

Anyone who wants to can PM me and I will give you my mobile so you can call me on the day to double check where BB and I have ended up!
RL


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that brunch at Canteen sounds good, it is an early start for a saturday so will mean that we won't need to have eaten   If anyone wants my number PM me too. 

I'm really looking forward to it  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm afraid i am not going to make it to this one    Have AF from hell, lots of flooding, cramping etc and feel really drained. Will be there in spirit though, and hope to make the next one

Have fun  

Lol
misti x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

misti don't worry I cancelled stuff just the other week for the same reason.  We shouldn't have to put up with that nonsense really.  I will take some piccie!

someone remind me?

RLx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a shame Misti, I hope that you feel better soon  

I have totally lost track of who is coming so I will see whoever turns up tomorrow!!! 

See you at Waterloo at 10am RL.

Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi - I'm sorry but it looks like I'm not going to make it tomorrow.  Have just got back from a weeks hols and need to give my house & garden some serious attention before my friends come to visit next weekend.  My cats are also in need of some attention - they have obviously been missing me and caused havoc whilst I was gone!  Have a good meet up and I'll look forward to the next one.

Starbuck


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

that;s fab rose - it would be lovely to meet you!
RLx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

RL thanks for arranging the meet up, I had a lovely time meeting you for real.  
L x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

was great meeting up with JJ1, Bing Bong and Sunny girl again and meeting Rose and Loubi for the first time.  We had a fab chat.  Is good to know there are so many of us going through the same thing but in our different ways.

RLx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I really enjoyed it and it was well worth the early start   Lovely to meet Loubi and Rose and get to know RL, Sunny and JJ1 better. I hope that we do it again soon  

LWC went ok, I had been told on the phone that they would talk about egg share but it was barely mentioned which annoyed me. I wasn't the only one on my own which was a relief, and there was one man with his female partner who I felt rather sorry for. I made an appointment for a consultation, counselling session (should be interesting) and scan on 3rd August. I liked the feel of the place though which was good. It all feels a bit scary right now, felt really sad coming home. It was lovely to have brunch with you all before hand, and get some encouragement and directions (thanks Rose!). 



Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bingbong so pleased that you got the ball rolling with LWC- I don't think that there was a single man when I was at it!!  Try not to feel sad, it is so natural feeling nervous and anxious as it is a hard and big decision to make.

Hope that the scan etc go well
L x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

BingBong - meet up sounds as if it was good - sorry not be there   And great that you fianlly have the ball rolling at LWC. Have you made a decision about starting tx yet - or are you just looking at options and still going to wait?

Lol
m x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks JJ1  

Misti, sorry that you weren't there too, I hope that you are feeling better. I have decided to do egg share (assuming I'm accepted) and then freeze rather than have ET until I get back from America (assuming that all works out and I do go there for 6 months) in about a year. Sounds like a lot of assumptions in there. 

I have just looked through the paperwork I got today and LWC have put their prices up   sperm is now £850! Everything has gone up, typical. Lister now isn't that much more expensive so wondering about that with sperm from xytex maybe. Too many things to think about, just when I think that something has been decided everything changes, have a feeling that I need to get used to that  

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

bingbong - really annoying re the price rises isn't it? I saved £800 by paying for my DE tx in June even though ET is not until end Aug/early Sept....it means LWC has my money rather than my savings account - but then again savings rates are pretty poor at the moment so I'm pretty sure I come out on top...

great that you have a bit of a plan anyway - hope all goes well with the consultation and scan etc

Suitcase
x


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

RL, thanks for arranging the meet up yesterday.  It is so good to be able to talk to and share experiences with others who understand this tough old journey.  Great to see RL, JJ1 and Bingbong again and lovely to meet Rose and Loubi

Lets do another meet up again soon.

Sunny xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

It was really nice meeting you all last week, thank you RL for arranging it all.

Hope you are all well

Loubi


----------

